# Jetta 6 2014 14 TSI - Engine light ON



## jdevilliers (May 21, 2018)

Hi All

Anyone with some advice. My Jetta's engine light is on for about a month now.

I had the car tested with VCSD Software

following faults were found

Error Code: 8221
Error Code: 4629
Error Code: 2821
Error Code: 18118
Error Code: 14751

Anyone know what these error codes means. So far I had now performance issues on the vehicle.

Thanks
Jeanne


----------

